# 4 month old and antibiotics?



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my 4 month old puppy has a raw swollen paw  I am taking him to the vet tomorrow (he also needs his first rabies shot). This morning I looked at the paw and it almost looks like there's an are filled with pus...ew sorry.
i KNOW the vet is going to give me antibiotics.

do you think this is okay for a 4 month old pup? i don't even like taking antibiotics more than twice every two years  it's concerning me loads.

please give me your thoughts!


----------



## Scout33 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about your pup being on antibiotics. I have a 5 month old GS and she was antibiotics for a month. She got spayed, licked the wound and they gave me an antibiotic. Then she got giardia - god knows from where, which resulted in more antibiotics. 

Just watch their appetite and see if it changes. If your pup has a sensitive stomach, like mine, I made her chicken and rice in a food processor, which seemed to help. 

Over all, I wouldn't worry too much, but actually be happy that they're treating it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't worry about the antibiotics, BUT if she has an infected foot, I would take the antibiotics and put a hold on the rabies vac


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

"do we think it is ok to give a pup antibiotics?"

So, if a vet says there is an infection, and members of an internet forum say no, then what?

Regardless of what you like, or what your subjective opinion is regarding the timing of antibiotics every two years for yourself, you could always look into an alternative treatment like a toe removal...last time I paid for that it was about 1500 bucks...

Really do what your vet says...antibiotics or not. Learn that quick.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I wouldn't worry about the antibiotics, BUT if she has an infected foot, I would take the antibiotics and put a hold on the rabies vac


will do! I am going to a new vet tomorrow so I'll wait for her to bring that (and she better right?).

neiltus-i don't know what i would do i guess. maybe i just want peace of mind. i know its not good for kids...if babies get pumped with vaccinations and antibiotics and other drugs from an early age they usually have problems all through life so that is why i am nervous about it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well you can wait for the vet to bring it up, but I wouldn't count on it..alot of vets don't blink twice about pumping dogs with multiple vacs when they are sick and shouldn't be vac'd at that time..

Says right on the vac dispensers to not give xxx to a dog if it's not in good health..

So I would say, check the foot out, is she going to need an antibiotic to prevent, get rid of infection? if yes, I would say, 'do you think the rabie vac should be put on hold? if they say NO, I would say "well I disagree and I wll not rabie vac my puppy until this foot thing is cleared up".. If the vet says YES, wait on the rabie vac, kudos to her


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry to everyone but imo, I think that the vet is going to know what is best for your dog! I shouldn't worry hun...!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there is a big difference between "bad" use of antibiotics - wanting pills for everything under the sun, rather they will actually help you or not - and "good" use of antibiotics - treating an infected toe.

Correct use of medicine is never a bad thing.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

If the dog has a swollen area on its foot and it looks like pus, then it has an infection. You have to take care of the infection or it could get alot worse. Anitibiotics are not a bad thing, overuse is This would not be considered overuse, this would be considered as needed. 
I would expect the vet to withhold the rabies vacc if the dog is running a temp, that is what we do at the clinic. If your vet still wants to give the vaccination and your dog is running a temp, then you can refuse it for now. In the end, the vet gives his/her opinion for vaccinations, you have the right to say no at this time. Rabies is required in most states by law but most states don't require it until 6 months so you do have time.
What do you mean the first rabies vaccination? A puppy usually receives one at 4-6 months and a year later gets a second one, which is (depending on your state laws)good for two or three years.Just curious, was wondering if you vet requires two shots initially for some reason.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> neiltus-i don't know what i would do i guess. maybe i just want peace of mind. i know its not good for kids...if babies get pumped with vaccinations and antibiotics and other drugs from an early age they usually have problems all through life so that is why i am nervous about it.


^^^
Please explain this statement, since you say you "know" these things aren't good for kids. So we shouldn't treat children for infections? What kind of problems are these babies "usually" experiencing "all through life" by being treated with antibiotics 
and other drugs for their childhood ailments? :thinking: 

I know you are being a protective mommy!  I am glad you are 
taking him in to get checked out.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> will do! I am going to a new vet tomorrow so I'll wait for her to bring that (and she better right?).
> 
> neiltus-i don't know what i would do i guess. maybe i just want peace of mind. i know its not good for kids...if babies get pumped with vaccinations and antibiotics and other drugs from an early age they usually have problems all through life so that is why i am nervous about it.


Yep, I totally understand your subjective-non-research-media based opinion regarding antibiotics.

Today was a nice day here in Texas. Too bad my wife spent it at the hospital with one of her patients who refused to take amox for an tooth abscess and ended up on IV antibiotics in the ICU.

Yep, they are bad and evil, just as vaccinations are. Tell me about your last experience with smallpox or a TB quarantine? All those poor sick kids. Guess your too young to remember polio.

Sorry I sound hot-headed, but I encounter people with attitudes like yours concerning this subject quite a bit and it irritates me that your theories are based generally on reactions where drugs are abused and media puts their spin on things regarding it. Or even worse when someone thinks it's part of some government based control thing.

Antibiotics and vaccines are two drugs that give people in the US the standard of life/health that we so frequently complain about...and I find it funny that most of those complaining have yet to visit india, china, or africa and see what populations look like without these drugs.

Take care of yourself, your pets and your kids. You can have your soapbox back now...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Doxycyline is a no-no as it affects calcium uptake..... And no, all vets do not seem to acknowledge that or else they do not know.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

back from vet!! an NO antibiotics anyways! the paw looked completely fine this morning...my motherly ways must have paid off. he said to just keep it clean and watch it closely and if it flares up again to immediately call.
thanks to all your advice too i am holding off on the rabies vac until 6 months as well 

thank you for all your input!
gagsd: thanks for that info i researched it. and your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!

Neiltus: it's actually very research oriented. i own and operate my own wellness business. I am a nutritionist and i help people live a more natural/holistic/organic life. I know my info. Unfortunately this is a GSD forum and would like to stick to that. If you would like more info please PM me though!

jako: i asked the vet about the antibiotics/rabies and he agreed


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks.... very glad to hear that all is well.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

neiltus said:


> Yep, I totally understand your subjective-non-research-media based opinion regarding antibiotics.
> 
> Today was a nice day here in Texas. Too bad my wife spent it at the hospital with one of her patients who refused to take amox for an tooth abscess and ended up on IV antibiotics in the ICU.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good update and I'm glad your vet agreed )


----------

